# Hello From Pennsylvania



## Psilent Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello everyone and nice to meet you all.

This is a really nice site and I'm glad I found it. I have practiced Martial Arts off and on since about age 14 or 15. I am practicing again (Kyokushin Karate) and have made the decision that I will be learning and practicing Martial Arts until my final days on earth. It is my permanent lifestyle choice that I've made. 

I look forward to healthy discussions and learning from others here.

Osu!


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 20, 2017)

Psilent Knight said:


> Hello everyone and nice to meet you all.
> 
> This is a really nice site and I'm glad I found it. I have practiced Martial Arts off and on since about age 14 or 15. I am practicing again (Kyokushin Karate) and have made the decision that I will be learning and practicing Martial Arts until my final days on earth. It is my permanent lifestyle choice that I've made.
> 
> ...




Greetings, I am in PA as well, what is the closest metro area to you?  I am in the Philly area.


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Greetings, I am in PA as well, what is the closest metro area to you?  I am in the Philly area.



Greetings Juany118. I'm in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## marques (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

@Xue Sheng 
@marques 
@Tony Dismukes 
@Brian R. VanCise 

Thank You all for welcoming me here.

Also, to any others here who live in or near the Pittsburgh area please feel free to get in touch with me if your are interested in a training partner. I'm open minded when it comes to Martial Arts training.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 20, 2017)

Psilent Knight said:


> Hello everyone and nice to meet you all.
> 
> This is a really nice site and I'm glad I found it. I have practiced Martial Arts off and on since about age 14 or 15. I am practicing again (Kyokushin Karate) and have made the decision that I will be learning and practicing Martial Arts until my final days on earth. It is my permanent lifestyle choice that I've made.
> 
> ...


Oooh Psilent Knight.. I like that.. it sound mysterious  If you have practiced on and off why have you made a permanent lifestyle choice now can I ask?  Welcome aboard, looking forward to hearing your thoughts xo


----------



## Buka (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

@Jenna  and @Buka , Thank You Very Much for welcoming me here.



Jenna said:


> Oooh Psilent Knight.. I like that.. it sound mysterious  If you have practiced on and off why have you made a permanent lifestyle choice now can I ask?  Welcome aboard, looking forward to hearing your thoughts xo



The reason I practiced on and off is because I kept allowing life and all of it's curveballs to throw a monkey wrench into my training. I have made the decision that I am going to continue to train _uninterrupted_ from this point on no matter the sacrifices. I am resolved to finish what I have started.

Also, the main goal _FOR ME_ when training Martial Arts is that it is my sanctuary. Martial Arts (for me) can serve as an excellent counterbalance to what I personally deem to be an unnatural and sedentary way of living in today's highly industrialized, fast paced and stress inducing society. 

I am also interested in the health and fitness benefits and the challenge of trying to master a complex philosophical and technical system as a way of self development/self improvement. Strangely enough, self defense is actually at the bottom of the list of my reasons for training.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## wingerjim (Feb 21, 2017)

Psilent Knight said:


> Hello everyone and nice to meet you all.
> 
> This is a really nice site and I'm glad I found it. I have practiced Martial Arts off and on since about age 14 or 15. I am practicing again (Kyokushin Karate) and have made the decision that I will be learning and practicing Martial Arts until my final days on earth. It is my permanent lifestyle choice that I've made.
> 
> ...


Welcome. I hope you enjoy the site. Most everyone is very helpful without much drama at all, which is why I love the site.


----------



## Steel Accord (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey! Fellow Pennsylvanian here. Also just signed up in fact.


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 21, 2017)

@oftheherd1 , @wingerjim 

Thanks for the welcome guys.

@Steel Accord , Hello There.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome from the Left Coast.


----------



## Steel Accord (Feb 21, 2017)

Psilent Knight said:


> @oftheherd1 , @wingerjim
> 
> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> @Steel Accord , Hello There.



Hey. I'm from around Kennett Square in Chester County. You don't need to share your locale if you don't want to, I just thought I'd be more specific than simply "also from PA."


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 22, 2017)

Steel Accord said:


> Hey. I'm from around Kennett Square in Chester County. You don't need to share your locale if you don't want to, I just thought I'd be more specific than simply "also from PA."



Hi Steel Accord. I'm in Pittsburgh, Allegheny County.



Tames D said:


> Welcome from the Left Coast.



Thank You from the Right Coast...well...close to the right coast anyway.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 3, 2017)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 3, 2017)

Welcome!  I worked in Philly for a year and trained with Bobby Leach just across the border in NJ while I was there. 

He calls his dojang "Olympic Karate" but it is actually TKD.  And he is an AMAZING instructor and fighter.  I believe that he was on the US National team multiple times. 

Anyways, welcome to the MT site!


----------

